# Chasing Cars Part 2



## ShellyVergin (Aug 24, 2008)

I read with interest the posts on the other chasing cars forum and wasn't sure if I should add to it or start another.

Our puppy Mia (4 months old) has also started showing an interest in cars on the road.

We live on a farm and she's kenneled during the day when we are gone and is out after school/work until the evening when we go to bed.

This morning I let her out and gave her the stay in the yard (kids were in the house) and she followed me down the driveway anyway. I stopped twice and told her to stay. After the 2nd time, I stopped and scolded her and then put her back in the kennel. She knew she was wrong because she cowered down and rolled on her back.

Tonight while working in the garden she took after a pickup going down our country road. She's never done this before. So we kenneled her again.

So, I'm wondering. Will she get the correlation of being scolded and then kenneled for chasing the car?

Oh, and if there is a vehicle leaving our driveway we do praise her for staying and not chasing. But it's obviously not working well.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Teaching stay starts slowly and you work on the 3 Ds (Distance, Duration, Distractions) You can't expect a pup out of the blue to stay in one spot right off the bat for any real length of time. At that age you would be lucky to stay for more than 30 seconds and probably less.

Here is a link to help you teach stay.

http://www.doglogic.com/stay.htm

My 2 cents.


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

> Quote: I stopped twice and told her to stay. After the 2nd time, I stopped and scolded her and then put her back in the kennel. She knew she was wrong because she cowered down and rolled on her back.


 Was Mia off leash during this? How long can she hold a stay on leash, and did you move further away from Mia than the length of the leash that you use during training. Mia seems a little young for advanced (off leash) obedience at 4 months.



> Quote: So, I'm wondering. Will she get the correlation of being scolded and then kenneled for chasing the car?


 I never use corrections with a puppy unless I am sure they understand the command they are given. Before I could answer that question I would have to ask if Mia understands stay and has been trained to hold for the amount of time/ distance you asked for.


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a problem with my dog chasing cars too. And he was from farm parents, and I live in the city. So I had to break him of it. Maybe what I can do can help, set your boundaries with her. Since you kennel her during the day, she probably has alot of energy from being kenneled. Not that this is bad thing, but you need to redirect that energy from chasing cars. 

First practice on focus excercises, meaning that her eyes are on you. You can start by showing her a treat that is in your hand, pulling it behind your back. And giving her a "focus in me" command and pointing to your eyes. More often than not, she'll focus on your eyes and you reward her for it. And you can go from there. Holding to your side, longer times, etc.

Another thing, if she is chasing cars. I would personally put her on a leash until she breaks herself of the habit. It's an easier way for her to look to you for positive reinforcement, vs you kenneling her. There is always room for a TO, but this may not be the best situation for it. The focus excercise is very important, especially the age that she is. Even if you live on a farm, let her know that you are in charge. But in the same token, let her know that you are looking out for her best interest. Most cars driving along the road are not at the speed limit. So, set your boundaries, be assertive, give positive reinforcement, and reward.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

What I do with my boys may be a bit more effective, and IMO work faster. What I would do is have your pup on leash when she is outside at all times. She has proven to you that she is not trustworthy in her staying yet. Plus, she is still a young pup, so we want this to be as fun as possible for her so she'll want to do it.

What I do is everytime my boys hear a car, I make them sit - stay. They are on leash when this happens, so even if they make the mistake of not staying, they don't run off, or get hit by another car. Should the pup remain seated, reward with a high value treat, one she doesn't get at any other time, preferably her favorite. If she's not food motivated, used her favorite toy. Eventually, this will become routine to her (if done correctly and consistently) and she will start to do it on her own.


----------



## ShellyVergin (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow - lots of great advise and things to try.

We don't normally leash her when we are outside because we are often doing things around the yard and she's running between all of us getting attention and playing. Since we live on a farm we have an extremely large yard and have wanted to allow her some freedom to burn off her energy after being kenneled all day.

We haven't worked a lot on "staying" or many other obedience things other than jumping and sitting. 

So I guess that is the place to start. Thanks Lauralie for the link. I will check that out.

Thanks again for all the suggestions! I will keep you posted.


----------

